# New ootheca



## recluse (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. Little info about myself, I keep T's, scorps, milli's, and roaches. My wife finds mantids very interesting, she is not really into my other inverts. My oldest daughter found a very gravid M. religiosa at school and brought it home to her. I live in New Mexico by the way. Anyway we decided to keep her until she laid an ootheca which she did and now we will let her go. My questions to all you mantid enthusiasts is I have read that these particular ooths need a cooling period. Could someone tell me how long, at what temps and in what way too keep them in the fridge until ready to let hatch. Thanks in advance.

Hans


----------



## Jesse (Nov 8, 2005)

Have you looked at the other threads? Your answers are contained in one of the threads on this same topic. There is no reason to continue this thread. Check about 16 threads down from this one.


----------

